# walk ons from 4-8 hours



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Walk ons with reel surprise charters. www.reelsurprisecharters.com the boats are 65' bonners. be prepared the catch plenty of fish and have a great time. 4 hrs. $65. 6 hrs. $85 8 hrs. $100. Boats and charter office located at SanRoc Cay Marina in Orange Beach. To book, call 251-981-7173.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a brother n law in orange beach at the phenix3 this week I'm going to send your way. Do you have certain days you go out.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

everyday we have enough people. just call the charter office, let them know what day you want to go and they will put you on the list and give all the details. look forward to seeing ya.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

bump


----------

